# Cheesecloth



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hancock Fabrics has red, orange, and green cheesecloth for $2.99 a yard.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

They list white in bulk for .33 cents per yard. But Alas "out of stock". I just bought 100 yards of #10 (the open weeve we use) for .49 per yard including shipping from onlinefabricstore.net Shipping is calculated by zone.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Dollar stores often carry 2 yard packs of white "big weave" in their kitchenware areas. I'm not sure about Dollar Tree, but "99 Cents Only" stores do, and Big Dollar does, too. I've seen them at both stores recently.


----------

